# Gormenghast BBC series



## Quietness (Jun 29, 2001)

*Gormenghast?*

I just saw the BBC production of Gormenghast* on PBS & I really enjoyed it.  I would love to talk about it if anybody else watched or has seen it previously.


*I like to play with the pretty buttons up top... sorry


----------



## kelsi (Aug 25, 2001)

Yep, I saw it a while back, at a sleepover.  It's cool, but I'm not keen on too much murder, and it did seem at times a bit like a psychological thriller (bearing in mind I was watching it from bout midnight onwards!).  Can't really remember, discussing it will probably refresh my mind! 

btw... interesting name!


----------



## Quietness (Aug 25, 2001)

Hmmm... I haven't seen it for awhile now either.  I keep intending to hunt up the books, but haven't...
Mostly I remember that it was like creepy & you just couldn't look away.  Terribly funny though, especially Irma Prunesquallor.

Thanks! I had a friend who used to call me that


----------



## kelsi (Aug 26, 2001)

Oookay.  You a quiet person then?  Do you like horror?  'Cos I hardly ever watch it, so Gormenghast... I kinda kept looking away when the worst scenes came up!


----------



## Quietness (Aug 26, 2001)

Yeah, I watch a fair bit of horror... I guess I'm kinda desensitized(sp?) to it because I didn't remember Gormenghast being too bad.  There was some murder, Steerpike was a pretty bad guy, but none of it was terribly gory, except maybe Barquentine.  Fire would be a pretty bad way to go... 

:freak4:  *



*Yowza! A SQUARE Smilie!  

(I am far too easily amused)


----------



## kelsi (Aug 30, 2001)

The thing about the twins wasn't too nice either... Did n't they starve to death, or get beheaded or something?


----------



## Quietness (Aug 30, 2001)

Come to think of it, you're right.  When Steerpike was using them he kind of locked them away & told them how good he was making things for them when he brought them food.  Then when they finally caught on, they set up a booby trap (an axe on a spring, I think) to behead him the next time he came, only it didn't work & he got mad & just left them there...  
Eww... come to think of it, I think he went back yrs. later & sang at/ danced with the leftovers...  Ick, I had forgotten the really gross parts since then I suppose...


----------



## kelsi (Aug 31, 2001)

Yeah, I remember... then, wasn't there some playing with bones, or skulls or somethings... *shudders* :alienooh:  :dead:


----------



## Quietness (Aug 31, 2001)

Yeah, I think it was after he'd offed Barquentine & healed & been given Barquentine's job, which was castle secretary or such, something with lots of power in any case & he was already completely mad by then...


Anywho, what did you think of the whole thing with Lady Fuschia* & Steerpike?

*can't seem to help my self  ':freak4:'  ''


----------



## kelsi (Sep 1, 2001)

Erm... If you could remind me who they are... haven't exactly recovered my memory yet...


----------



## Quietness (Sep 1, 2001)

Steerpike was the guy who worked in the castle & killed the nanny (who I seem to recall had a funny name that I can't seem to recall), set the library on fire, killed Barquentine, etc.  

Lady Fuschia was the princess & she was pretty largely ignored except by Steerpike & the nanny & her brother.

In the second half, they had an affair of sorts.  She was fairly rude to him because she was attracted to him & he was just a servant.  & at first I thought he was just using her, but toward the end it looked like he genuinely cared about her.  

After Steerpike had been found out & was on the run, he came to her & I seem to think he wanted her to go into hiding with him, though I may just be halucinating that bit...  Anywho, she called the guards & he had to run & shortly thereafter she herself killed:dead:

_[COLOR=sandy brown]there must have been more to it, but I can't remember it all[/COLOR] _ *


*I really must stop this...
 :alienooh: :freak4:


----------



## kelsi (Sep 2, 2001)

Ohhh yeah, I remeber now!  I thought it was sad when she killed herself, and call ed the guards on him.  I felt sorry for him, with that metal thing (?), and it took a lot of courage to show himself to that woman... :errrr:    I think I'm too compassionate!!


----------



## Quietness (Sep 3, 2001)

That metal thing?  You mean, like, the crazy Phantom of the Opera mask?

Even though Steerpike was kinda the bad guy, I still rather liked him, is that bad?

 :freak4:


----------



## kelsi (Sep 4, 2001)

...erm.. if he was the guy with long hair...


----------



## Quietness (Sep 4, 2001)

Yup, that was him... I suspicioned that was rather bad, as he was rather evil :evil: in places...


----------



## kelsi (Sep 5, 2001)

well, I haveta agree, he is rather cute...


----------



## HeyLynny (May 13, 2003)

Quietness and Kelsi.....I know it's been a while since you posted here, but I just stumbled on this thread and had to reply.  I absolutely love this movie.  It is the movie that intoduced me to Jonathan Rhys Meyers (aka Steerpike).  If you're ever interested in checking out a great Jonathan site go to www.jrmfansite.com.  Jonathan is also currently in the movie Bend it Like Beckham that is in theaters now and he will be in Prozac Nation that opens June 6th.


----------



## HeyLynny (May 13, 2003)

I just tried to use the link and it didn't work so just type it into your browser.  Enjoy!


----------



## Amidala (Aug 28, 2003)

*Gormenghast*

A gothic Fantasy horror comic romance!
this film/drama has got it all I LOVE IT


----------



## dwndrgn (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re:Gormenghast*

Have you read the book?  I've been meaning to but haven't yet been able to find a second-hand copy or one at a library.


----------



## GnomeoftheWest (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re:Gormenghast*

Started the trilogy. Didn't get very far. If I remember correctly, I found it way too descriptive.  Started it right after LOTR and I guess it didn't measure up.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re:Gormenghast*

Ah, have they been repeating the adaptation? It looked interesting - only saw a little, but somehow a little too close to being "The Count of Monte Cristo" in a fairy-tale/fantasy setting.


----------



## Amidala (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re:Gormenghast*



> Have you read the book?  I've been meaning to but haven't yet been able to find a second-hand copy or one at a library.


No I just bought the videos last week I hope to though  ;D





> Started the trilogy. Didn't get very far. If I remember correctly, I found it way too descriptive.  Started it right after LOTR and I guess it didn't measure up.


*sobs*
I am reading ROTK right now...I wanted to read Gormenghast right after! :'(





> Ah, have they been repeating the adaptation? It looked interesting - only saw a little, but somehow a little too close to being "The Count of Monte Cristo" in a fairy-tale/fantasy setting.


No they haven't I love it just thought I would bring it up and hopefully people wouldnt reply with gormenwhat! 

-apologies for the sad teen imput in advance-
Mr.Steerpike is fine!!!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re:Gormenghast*

Hey, it was a pretty adaptation! It's simply that it takes a lot to keep me downstairs watching TV, rather than upstairs on the PC.


----------



## mac1 (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re:Gormenghast*

When did it actually air? I remember watching it on the BBC a few years back and enjoying it, but I can't recall two many details. I recall it being very dark and gothic, but quite vibrant and colourful at the same time, a strange mix pulled off quite effectively. Its yet another thing I need to get hold of to rewatch, I remember it airing roughly the same time as Channel 4's Merlin which I recently purchased on DVD. Anyone who missed that should check that out too.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re:Gormenghast*

It aired one Christmas, I believe. My fogged up memeory suggests it was within the past two years.

Merlin was Easter 1999, I think - because I was inspired to write a piece of music after watching it, the first notes of which have a date on my PC of 03/04/1999.


----------



## Amidala (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Gormenghast*

I am still trying to figure out if steerpike ever loved fuscia...it never really confirmed whether he loved her or was using her


----------



## dwndrgn (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Gormenghast*

I finally found book two but can't find the first one (Titus Groan) so I still haven't read it yet.


----------



## Dead Riverdragon (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Gormenghast*

I found the entire trilogy in the second-hand bookshop my mum works in, therefore-for free, but I havn't got round to reading them yet (that Donaldson's a prolific and long-winded fella, so no time for aught else). The T.V special was very good though (even if Jonathon Rhys-Meyers seems stoned in every role he's played since), but it only covers the first book: with a little advertising the whole series could have warranted an airing, but I guess that was too much to ask )


----------



## Amidala (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Gormenghast*



			
				Dead Riverdragon said:
			
		

> I found the entire trilogy in the second-hand bookshop my mum works in, therefore-for free, but I havn't got round to reading them yet (that Donaldson's a prolific and long-winded fella, so no time for aught else). The T.V special was very good though (even if Jonathon Rhys-Meyers seems stoned in every role he's played since), but it only covers the first book: with a little advertising the whole series could have warranted an airing, but I guess that was too much to ask )


Stoned ever since LMAO  
I really do need to read them, I thought it covered it all...eep how strange
I must only have half the story then


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 18, 2004)

*Re: Gormenghast*

I have been meaning to read them, but if they are not that brilliant then I'll just download the series (I mean buy) and watch it.


----------



## Devillishgirl (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: Gormenghast*

Oddly enough I never realized the trilogy had been made into a series until I was at the library yesterday and saw the DVD.  I had to rent it.  I've only made it through the first episode and most of the second but so far I'm impressed.  It does help though, that I love Jonathon Rhys Meyers.


----------



## Brys (Jan 29, 2006)

I've just got this on DVD, and it's actually a lot better than I thought it would be. The acting's superb (not surprising given the excellent cast) and they manage to convey the plot very well. My only problems with it are that the setting isn't nearly dark enough.

Anyone else seen it?
http://www.bbc.co.uk/drama/gormenghast/


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jan 29, 2006)

I saw it when the series finally made its way to BBC-America a few years back.  I felt they condensed the story too much, while at the same time spending too much time on characters I wouldn't have missed if they had cut them out -- but, yes, the cast was phenomenal, as well as the costuming and the sets.  Even so, I agree that the setting wasn't dark enough.  I would have preferred something more gothic and brooding, since I always pictured the castle as monstrous and terrible in its own right. 

Jonathan Rhys-Meyers made a remarkable Steerpike -- I thought he really caught the chameleon-like quality that gives the character so much of his charm.


----------



## Jack (Aug 12, 2007)

*Gormenghast*

Need some advice – Just finished reading Gormengast, and remembered that the BBC did a series on the book and it’s available on DVD, so was thinking of spending some money. My sis has the sci fi channels Dune and it was not too bad considering the budget and location – So avoid at all costs or what?


----------



## j d worthington (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Gormenghast*

For my money... given the constrictions of the television format, and the fact they had a lot less time to develop things than Peake did in the novels... I thought they actually did a very, very good job. Certainly, they capture the feel of Gormenghast Castle very well... and the cast they had was excellent; they also show a great deal of respect for Peake's books, and for that blending of humor, pathos, horror, a Gothic sensibility, and the social commentary that he had throughout. They also showed the good sense to not try to adapt *Titus Alone* as a part of this... that one simply wouldn't work as part of the same dramatic adaptation... too much of a jolt with the change in _mise en scène_.

Let's put it this way... I was very leery of it when I saw they'd done it, and now I've seen it several times, and when it became available over here, I bought the darned thing..... It's not perfect, but it really is an admirable production....


----------



## Nesacat (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Gormenghast*

I'll second that. They did a wonderful job with the material. They didn't try to be clever and they got the Gothic darkness down right. It's definitely worth the money. Admittedly I'm biased due to the cast list. A well done piece of work all round.


----------



## Tillane (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Gormenghast*

I agree.  The TV format was obviously going to be restrictive (unless they turned it into a 10-part epic), but the beeb did a pretty good job.  It really is a quite astonishing cast; Christopher Lee is excellent as Flay, Richard Griffiths wonderfully vile as Swelter, Zoe Wanamaker and Lynsey Baxter frankly creepy as the twins...I could go on.

There are things I wish had been covered in more detail, and some of the characters aren't explored as much as I'd have liked (and Sourdust is entirely absent), but on the whole I thought the series was very, very good.


----------



## j d worthington (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Gormenghast*

Yes, I think they felt (rightly) they had to eliminate Sourdust, given the format, and went instead with Barquentine throughout... and there they did a marvelous job, as well.... Neve McIntosh's performance as Fuchsia, though, remains among the best... she captures the character very well indeed... and that scene in the garden, with Lord Groan, is heartbreaking....


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Gormenghast*

I'm going to be the one dissenting voice.  I thought they condensed it far too much.

But I'll agree that the casting was exceptionally good. Jonathan Rhys Meyers was an incredible Steerpike


----------



## Tillane (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Gormenghast*



j. d. worthington said:


> Neve McIntosh's performance as Fuchsia, though, remains among the best... she captures the character very well indeed...


Weird seeing her in _Low Winter Sun_ recently.  A very different character (and accent) indeed...


----------



## Jack (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Gormenghast*

‘Neve McIntosh's performance as Fuchsia, though, remains among the best... she captures the character very well indeed... and that scene in the garden, with Lord Groan, is heartbreaking’

Ok sold, I love that part of the book – and Fuchsia is a fav, you know me too well JD. Thank you for the reviews, I’m not too judgemental – Gormenghast is in a lot of ways un-filmable, as long as it is not another Earthsea it’s all-good.


----------



## Tillane (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Gormenghast*



Jack said:


> as long as it is not another Earthsea


Oh good lord, no.  The very thought...


----------



## j d worthington (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Gormenghast*



Jack said:


> ...as long as it is not another Earthsea...


 
*shudders* _Will_ you people stop bringing that damned thing up? Jeez! Every time I manage to selectively amnese the bloody thing.......

No, not even close. It has its faults (sometimes the orchestration is a bit heavy-handed, for instance), but I was simply amazed that they managed to capture so much of Peake's world well. In a way, Teresa's right... they did condense it quite a bit... but then I'd say they had to, in order to make something viable; nonetheless, they kept a truly remarkable respect for Peake's creation, and pulled off what I'd always considered to be frankly impossible......


----------



## Wyvern (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Gormenghast*

I admit, I really liked the series, though compared to today's effects some of there's may seem a little clunky. Jonathan Rhys Meyers and Neve McIntosh are both excellent, but for me the star performer is Celia Imrie. Her Duchess was superb!


----------



## Jack (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Gormenghast*

Thank you all – Sorry I mentioned Earthsea ha ha! Hells that stank. But we should have Dark materials, stardust and I am Legend coming out soon (If you have seen them then not a word – Shhhh!). Quite looking forward to them, looks like a good year – I’ll let you all know what I think of Gormenghast – Cheers for the help.


----------



## j d worthington (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Gormenghast*



Wyvern said:


> I admit, I really liked the series, though compared to today's effects some of there's may seem a little clunky. Jonathan Rhys Meyers and Neve McIntosh are both excellent, but for me the star performer is Celia Imrie. Her Duchess was superb!


 
Ah, yes... She, too, brought some very nice subtleties to the role. Especially when she receives word about Fuchsia... and confronts Titus....


----------



## Jack (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Gormenghast*

Ok, watched - 
Watched, loved and hated but understood the changes and why they were made (I still don’t have to like it though). Gormenghast is probably my all time favourite Book, simply for the prose and writing style it wins most comparisons hands down. So I will be truthful with the BBC adaptation – 1. Always will be is the format – The book is nigh unfilmable. There is no way that the two books could be filmed in 4 hrs ever – Ever, ever, ever ever! Whilst keeping the prose, atmosphere and drama of the books. When mainstream and generally forgettable series can command six 1 hour episodes plus, and considering the amount of time and money involved, it is gobsmaking that the BBC would be so silly (starting to become the norm now) with its own production by hampering the writer and cast before it was even made. They had to make everything happen way too fast, so that it flashes by, so don’t blink or your miss it. So ‘many’ wonderful plot scenes and character stories and interactions are cut from the work to fit the time and size constraints! 
2. Is in its handling of the most important character too me (and no its not Steerpike), and one of the few with whom I formed an emotional bond while reading the book - Fuschia. In the first book she is a 15 year old that lives inside her own imagination, she reminds me ‘heavily’ of my twin – The parallels are disturbing at times but then she thinks I’m a lot like Steerpike, don’t quite know how to feel about that one, and anyway what do we get? An actress in her twenties acting the scene of a child in an adult's body, causing the viewer to assume that she must be suffering from mental problems! Fuschia is one of the less barmy characters in the book, scared of her own shadow yes – Barmy no! They do do the scene with her and lord Groan in the garden really well though – But she is meant to be 15! My other favourite part is so changed in the second book that I nearly did not recognise it!
That said and the whinging over – The set is very well done, the actors really are top notch – Especially like the rendition of Steerpike and the Prunesqualler’s – Excellent! Cora and Clara were well done too – In fact they all were. So well done really – What they did, with what they had at hand is outstandingly good – But I still vastly prefer the book, is that fair?


----------



## GOLLUM (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Gormenghast*

I haven't seen the TV series everyone is talking about here, I'm getting jealous now....

I simply must get the DVD, what's it called exactly??


----------



## Tillane (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Gormenghast*

Here you go, Gollum.  This is the listing at Amazon: Gormenghast


----------



## j d worthington (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Gormenghast*

Yes, Jack... I'd say that's fair. I think it so impressed me because, quite frankly, I'd always sworn you couldn't even begin to capture the feel of the thing as a dramatic presentation... not with Peake's prose being such a large part of that. Yet... even with the things they had to cut, and the fact they had to use an older actress for Fuchsia (something they did try to compensate for via alterations in makeup, posture, mannerisms, etc.)... even so, they really did manage to capture the feel, the atmosphere of it all, as well as a surprising amount of the incidents and characters (including insights into... this is one that rewards rewatching, as even those brief flashes are often very carefully crafted and emotionally complex -- kudos to the entire cast on that aspect). Though by no means an unqualified success, it is a remarkable adaptation worthy of Peake in many, many ways, and an often richly textured and layered one.


----------

